# تداريب روحية  فى نهاية السنة ..



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

:new5: تداريب نهاية السنة :new5:

هقول شوية تداريب، كل واحد يختار تدريب، لأنه مهم نتحول لناحية عملية لأنه آخر أيام في السنة زي آخر أيام في العمر، المفروض الواحد يعمل فيهم حاجة:


أول تدريب سهل الواحد المفروض يعمله، إنك تعترف، لأنه مجرد حرصك على انه تقدم حساب السنة بينك وبين ربنا وبينك وبين اب اعترافك دي لوحدها وقفة كده مع النفس ليها قيمتها، 
بعضكم ممكن يقعد بالشهور ميعترفش وساعات بالسنة، طب قبل متخلص السنة وقبل ما يخلص العمر، 
يعني ماتكسلش عن سر الإعتراف، فيه نعمة وإنت محتاجة وتأخذ فيه زقة كده روحية، عشان تدخل على سنة جديدة ربنا يديكم العمر كلكم بحياة روحية أكتر.


تدريب آخر، شوف إيه تدريب عملته أو اتفقت مع ربنا طول السنة وغالبا معملتهش كويس، الحق اعمله في ال كام يوم الباقيين، يعني اقولكم شوية تدريب كنا بنقولها:

1. مثلا ادينا تدريب في وقت إن الواحد يصحى مخصوص نص ساعة وينام تاني, يصحى يصلي أو يصحى يقرأ,

2.  مثلا نحاول نقول صلاة يسوع 100 مرة, نيجي بليل كده نفضل نقول اسم يسوع 100-مرة بسبحة أو من غير سبحة, يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ

3. تدريب إن احنا نزور مريض كل أسبوع.

4. تدريب إن احنا نعمل خير بشكل عملي مع واحد غير مسيحي.

5.  قراءة الإنجيل و بقدر الامكان كخدام مينفعش يفوت اليوم من غير انجيل, وحبذا لو وصلنا نص ساعة كل يوم في الانجيل.

شوف إيه تدريب عزمت عليه، أو اتمنيت تعمله، يجوز مشيت فيه يوم واتنين وأسبوع وشهر ومكلملتش، طب ما تحاول في آخر 10 أيام تسترجعه؟ - بالذات استرجاع حاجه عملتها أسهل من بداية حاجه معملتهاش، لأن أنت نفسك نجحت قبل كده فده هيبقى محفز ليك .

تدريب آخر مناسب لنهاية السنة
لو شاطرين الواحد يأخذ ساعتين خلوه من هنا لأخر السنة، يقعد هادي كده في مكان هادي، يراجع السنة كلها أو يراجع العمر كله، يشكر ربنا على الخير اللي عمله، ويستسمح ربنا في الشر أو التقصير اللي عمله!


تدريب آخر.. شوف مين زعلان منك ومتدخلش على سنة جديدة من غير ما تصالحه مهما كلفك، مهما الموضوع ده كلفك من كرامه من مجهود، من محايلة، من انكسار لنفسك، بس إنت هتبقى عملت حاجة كبيرة اوي قدمتها لربنا قبل ما السنة تخلص، متقعدش تقول بقي وتخلي الشيطان يغلبك بقولة : "ماهو السبب، هو مابيعجبوش" ، كده أنت خسران، بدل ما هتكسب هتخسر لأنك استسلمت للفكرة دي.

من الأمور المفيدة في نهاية السنة - دايما بيبقى مع نهاية السنة شهر كيهك وتسبيح كيهك - ويجوز بعضكم عمره ما سهر في الكنيسة وعمره ما قعد كده في الكنيسة كذا ساعة يسمع تسابيح، طب ما تبتدي، "اسهروا" دي مرة في عمري، أبقى سهرت مخصوص في الكنيسة بدل ماكنت اخدها قدام السياسة والتليفزيون، فممكن موضوع التسبيح ده يبقى بردو تدريب للبعيد اللي عمره ما جرب يسهر في الكنيسة ويقعد يسمع، حتى لو مش عارف تقف خليك قاعد بس سبح أو اشترك في التسييح.

 ساعات الواحد بيحس إن السنة راحت كلها ملحقش يقرأ الإنجيل كويس ولا يصلي كويس ولا، طب إيه رأيك ما تطلع في آخر 10 أيام بمزمور جديد احفظه؟ أقعد ذاكره، حتى لو كبرت في السن، الحق بردو عيد وزيد واكتبه 10 مرات كده عشان تبقى داخل على سنه جديدة على الاقل دخلت بمزمور جديد حفظته وحاسس إنك طلعت خطوة لقدام.

في ناس تيجى على آخر 10 آيام تحاول تحضر قدس وتتناول كل يوم أو يوم ويوم ويقول أنا هغسل دماغي وقلبي في القداسات، مجرد أقف قدام المذبح، أبقى كده حاسس اني قدام ربنا ولسان حالي بيقول له سامحني، سامحني يا رب على السنة اللي راحت وعلى الوعود اللي اتكسرت، ففي ناس كده تيجي على الأخر وتكثر من القداسات مش على شكل العادة طبعا، لكن على شكل تقوى وتوبة.

في واحد يقول أنا قصرت في الخدمة اوي، يقول آخر 10 أيام , يوميا أنا هاذكر اسماء كل الخدام اللي معايا بالاسم وإن جاز أقدر اذكر اسماء المخدومين، فيقول برده انا مقصر في خدمتي، انما عاوز ال 10 أيام الفاضلين كل يوم أقول اسمائهم واحد واحد زي ما كان أيوب بيذكر اولاده او أي حد كان يذكر اسماء محبيه.

تدريب آخر  اعتبروا إن 31/12 نهاية العمر , نهاية العالم , سميها زي ما تسميها , يعني خلاص مفيش سنة جديدة ,وشوف بقى من هنا ل 31/12 الساعة 12 شوف تعمل إيه ؟؟ 

, ممكن ترن في دماغك فكره عمرها ماجت في دماغك , ممكن ربنا يقولك حاجة وتشعر بشعور معين يبقى ده رسالة ربنا ليك , مجرد إن أنت تصورت خلاص العمر هيخلص وهو لازم هيخلص في يوم من الايام , لكن لو تصورت إن نهاية السنة نهاية العمر , ياترى هتعمل إيه في الكام يوم دول ؟ , هتاكل إزاي وهتنام إزاي وهتتكلم إيه وهتحكي في إيه وهتشغلك السياسة
ولا هتروق دماغك بقى شوية ؟ 


من التداريب المناسبة في آخر السنة , انه زي ما بتعلى في الصلاة , تعلى في العطاء , يعني في ناس تقول - بتدي العشر - لكن تقول كفاية إن السنه دي جبنا أخرها , مكنش عارفين هنوصل اخرها ولا لأ من كتر الضغط وفي ناس غيرنا مش لاقيه خالص تاكل ولا تنام ولا حاجة طيب يبقى بدل ما ندفع العشر على آخر 10 أيام نخليها الربع نخليها النص , على الاقل آخر 10 أيام في السنة , كأنك بتقول يعني هافضل كده اقطر عليك كده يا رب واديك بالشح ؟!! 

بعض الشباب يعملوا أعمال نسكية قد لا تناسب الكل، بنلاقي شباب آخر 10 أيام بيعملوا مطانيات كتير، أو يناموا على الأرض أو يصوموا للغروب، يعني ما احنا صائمين كده كده، فممكن اللي يقدر يقدم لربنا آخر السنة كده ذبيحة حب ممثلة في جهاد، يعني مكثف، طبعا ده حلو، لما يبقى طالع من قلب نقي منكسر، يبقى حلو عند ربنا

ممكن واحد يكون اهمل جدا في قرأه الكتب الروحية والوقت ملكه , يقول ال 10 أيام دول هخلص الكتاب ده , ويمسك كتاب حلو  تأخذ كتاب وتقول هذاكره عشان أدخل على السنه الجديدة 


من التداريب المناسبة لينا كخدام، نظرة إلى بيوتنا، لأن احيانا اللي حوالينا شوية يكونوا تعبانين مننا ونكون بنخدم في لكنيسة وبنصلي وحاجات حلوة بس يكون ولادنا أو شريك حياتنا يكون شوية صعبان عليه، طب ليه في آخر 10 آيام متبصش بتركيز على القريب وتقول حقه عليَّا، أهملته بسبب الخدمة أو أهملته بسبب المشغولية، انما طيب خاطره واهتم بيه وشجعه،


إذا الأفكار العملية كتير اوي , الكلام ده مش وعظ خلي بالكم الكلام ده يا يتعمل أو ميتعملش مفهوش وعظ, بس أتمنى كل واحد ياخد فكرة , فكرة واحدة ويقول يارب ساعدني ال 10 أيام دول أعملها , اعوض تقصير السنة كلها , وخلي بالكم عندنا مفهوم مريح يسندنا في حكاية ال 10 أيام الأخيرة هو مفهوم أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر , يعني ربنا قبل إن في ناس تشتغل على الاخر خالص وسواهم باللي واخدينها جد ! 

 فإذا كنا احنا يعني السنة كلها فاترة , مفيش مانع لو خدناها جد آخر 10 أيام ربنا يعتبر السنة كلها جد , إذا في ايدينا فرصة بسبب طيبة ربنا مانلاقيهاش في الدنيا أبدا , أنتم عارفين بتوع الساعة الأخيرة دول اشتغلوا ساعة و خدوا دينار زيهم زي اللي اشتغلوا النهار كله !!

لدرجة إن اللي اشتغلوا من الصبح زعلوا , وقالهم أنا ظلمتكم ؟!! , أنا متفق معاكم على دينار , ولكن قالهم مش عاجبكم لأني أنا رحيم ولا إيه ؟ , فممكن فكرة أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر تفضل تزن فينا , نقوله يا رب يعني أنا عاوز ألحق الكام يوم الفاضلين اقدمهم ليك ..


خطايا متكررة طول السنة , خطية الإدانة , خطية الغضب , خطية القلق , ليه متحطتهمش قدامك كده ,ويوميا صبح ظهر ليل , تقعد تقوله شيل عني يا رب , تقعد تزن تزن تزن , لأنه قال " اقرعوا يفتح لكم " , كأنك يعني في مرحلة خطيرة و عاوز تنقذ ما يمكن انقاذه قبل الهزيع الآخِر فتبقى متضايق أوي من الخطايا اللي غلبتك طول السنة عاوز ربنا يخلصك منها ويشيلها باي طريقة

 احنا كلنا لو نقدر نحضر ليلة راس السنة في الكنيسة، اللي بيها بنختم السنة كلها مع ربنا، بس هي مش مجرد لحظة يا جماعة، هي كل العمر لحظة، فنفس المشاعر ممكن تقدمها صبح وظهر ولل الموضوع مش واقف على يوم واحد..


ربنا له المجد بيقبل منا حاجات تبدو بسيطة ويشوفها غالية , , في حاجات تبدو في نظر الناس تافهة وفي نظر ربنا كبيرة , ساكبة الطيب اتهياءلها إنها تعمل حاجة يجوز محدش يقدرها , بس هي طالعه من قلبها , راحت جابت الطيب الغالي ده و دلقته والناس معجبهاش ده و قالوا ده تبذير أما ربنا عجبه قوي , فأحيانا يكون تصرفك النابع من قلبك , إنك بتحب ربنا , خجلان من ربنا , إنك عاوز تقوله حاجة , عاوز تقدمله حاجة معرفتش تقدمها طول السنة , الشعور ده يبقى عند ربنا كبير اوي لدرجة يقول " حيثما يكرز بالإنجيل يذكر ما فعلته هذه المرأة تذكارا لها " , يعني لهذه الدرجة يا رب يعني كان ناقصك طيب يعني ؟! 

إيه اللي عملته زياده , لا بشرت ولا استشهدت ولا صلّت صلاة طويلة , إنما عشان بتحب ربنا قدمت حاجة من قلبها فرقت عند ربنا كتير 

 أظن إن الواحد فينا لو فكر يقدم حاجة لربنا هيلاقي , هيلاقي أفكار كتيرة اوي يعملها ويفرح بيها ربنا , فمتكتفوش بالاجتماع وبالشكل التقليدي وياريت تهتموا بحاجة زياده شوية , نقوم ندخل لربنا بشكل أفضل .

*أبونا / داوود لمعى *

:new5: وكل عام وأنتم بخير :new5: 

 :new5: الرب يبارك حياتكم ويارب تكون سنة جديدة كلها محبة وفرح وسلام على الجميع آمين :new5:


----------



## elamer1000 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا امير  الرب يباركك ويارب كلنا نستفاد من التداريب الروحية لننهى بها سنة ونبدأ بداية جديدة فى احضان الآب و تكون سنة جديدة سعيدة عليك وعلى الجميع آمين.


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2014)

أشكرك بعضها مهم اوى بالنسبالى فعلاً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> تداريب نهاية السنة
> 
> 
> 
> 3. تدريب إن احنا نزور مريض كل أسبوع.



*ديه سهلة

أنا بنعاينوا مستشفى الايام ديه

دخلت العناية المركزة مش فى وقت الزيارة و دخلت أوضة الاشعة و دخلت المعمل 


إمبارح بنقولهم : إفتحوا أوضة العمليات عشان نعاينوها (ما رضيوش):thnk0001:

ممكن نزوروا كام عيان مش مشكلة​*


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

فى تداريب مهما لينا كلنا لو التزمنا بها هتكون نهاية جميلة للعام  نورت يا مينا ..

المهم مش تزورى الاوض يا ايرينى  زورى العيانين  قوللهم كلمة حلوة تقويهم وتصبرهم
وطبعا ما أروع كلماتك .. الرب يعوضك حبيبتى وسنة سعيدة عليكى وعلى اسرتك .. امين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يارين كلنا نستفيد من هذه التدريبات
ونطبقها عمليا
سوف تكون النتيجة رائعة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنه وأنتى طيبه ... موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)

تدريب  آخر، شوف إيه تدريب عملته أو اتفقت مع ربنا طول السنة وغالبا معملتهش  كويس، الحق اعمله في ال كام يوم الباقيين، يعني اقولكم شوية تدريب كنا  بنقولها:

1. مثلا ادينا تدريب في وقت إن الواحد يصحى مخصوص نص ساعة وينام تاني, يصحى يصلي أو يصحى يقرأ,

2.  مثلا نحاول نقول صلاة يسوع 100 مرة,  نيجي بليل كده نفضل نقول اسم يسوع 100-مرة بسبحة أو من غير سبحة, يارب يسوع  المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ

3. تدريب إن احنا نزور مريض كل أسبوع.

4. تدريب إن احنا نعمل خير بشكل عملي مع واحد غير مسيحي.

5.  قراءة الإنجيل و بقدر الامكان كخدام مينفعش يفوت اليوم من غير انجيل, وحبذا لو وصلنا نص ساعة كل يوم في الانجيل.


شكرا جزيلا للكاتب والناقل لهذا الموضوع المفيد والرائع

دمتم في محبة فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة البتول مريم العذراء


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

أ/ حبيب يسوع .. اشكرك وكل عام وانت بخير وسعادة

أ/ النهيسى .. أشكرك وكل عام وانت بخير .. الرب معكم ويبارك حياتكم ويارب تكون نهاية عام وبداية عام جديد سعيد مملووء محبة وفرح وسلام  امين


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*كلها تداريب جميله سول وممكن نعملها طبعا 
بس مساعدة غير المسحيين دى بس اللى هتبقى صعبه
 لأنى ماليش تعامل مع حد فيهم 
الوقت اللى فاضيين فيه ممكن  نعمل حاجات ناخد منها بركه 
ميرسى اوى حبيبتى ربنا يفرح قلبك وكل سنه وانت بالف خير *


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

paul iraqe .. كل الشكر للمشاركة الغالية وكل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسعادة
يارب تكون سنة جديدة سعيدة كلها فرح وسلام على الجميع يارب اميين


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *كلها تداريب جميله سول وممكن نعملها طبعا
> بس مساعدة غير المسحيين دى بس اللى هتبقى صعبه
> لأنى ماليش تعامل مع حد فيهم
> الوقت اللى فاضيين فيه ممكن  نعمل حاجات ناخد منها بركه
> ميرسى اوى حبيبتى ربنا يفرح قلبك وكل سنه وانت بالف خير *



كلها تداريب سهلة ومتنوعة اللى يقدر يعمل حاجة يعملها ماريا المهم نعمل متعديش الايام واحنا زى ما احنا
اشكرك حبيبتى نورتى ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة كلها خير وبركة عليكى وعلى اسرتك امين


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2014)

هناك من يرى الحياة دقائق وثوانى
وهناك من يراها اعواما
وهنا الفرق فى الوقفة مع النفس وحساب مع النفس فى نهاية عام  مضى وعام قادم
بس يا نيفين
عاوزة تقولى اننا نشوف 2014 نهاية العمر وانا لسة يدوبك متجوز من شهرين ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه العمر الطويل  ليك يا عريس تتتهنى وتفرح يارب بكل ايام عمرك 
ويارب تكون  حياتك سنين مديدة سعيدة


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (18 ديسمبر 2014)

تداريب مهمة وضرورية 
ونحن مقبلين على توديع عام 
واستقبال آخر
لندخله ونحن متقدمين روحياً
ومضيفين مكاسب روحية نوعية لحياتنا
وعلاقتنا مع الله.

صدّقيني يا أختي
نحن، ظروفنا ارغمتنا على التدريب من دون ان نقرر
ونشكره له كل المجد
لانه علّمنا بان الدنيا مؤقتة وزائلة
والالتصاق به
وتسليم ذواتنا له
هو القرار الاصّح والأفضل.

شكرا اختي soul & life 
على الموضوع الرائع
عاشت الايادي
والرب يبارككِ​


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

روعة يا سول والحلو لو قدرت أمارس وحدة من هلسلوكيات لتصبح نمط حياة دائم ..

كل سنة وإنتِ وعائلتك وكل من تحبين بألف خير ...


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

روعة يا سول والحلو لو قدرت أمارس وحدة من هلسلوكيات لتصبح نمط حياة دائم ..

كل سنة وإنتِ وعائلتك وكل من تحبين بألف خير ...


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة ... شكرا استاذى للمشاركة الغالية  كل عام وانت بألف خير وسعادة  الرب معك .


تيمو  ...الرب يباركك ويقويك و كل عام وانت بخير وكل اسرتك بصحة وسعادة يارب  وتكون سنة جديدة سعيدة عليك  وتحقق كل ما تتمناه.


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*تداريب مهمة جدا يا نيفو 
وحقيقى لو عملنا اللى نقدر عليه 
هترفعنا جدا روحيا كمان 
كل ما بتعملى عمل محبة بتحسى انك فرحانة انك قدرتى تساعدى حد وتفرحيه 
ربنا يقدرنا ونعمل كل التداريب دى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جميل جداا ياسول
علينا الاستعداد لعمل بهذه التداريب 
و إضاءة حياتنا بثمار يسوع و مساعدة الاخرين 
لتكون حياتنا على مثال شجرة الميلاد 
تنير قلوبنا و قلوب الاخرين و حياتهم 
كل سنة انتي واسرتك باف خير يارب​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وانتي طيبة
رائع هو الاستعداد بقلوب مستعدة لأستقبال الفادي


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا رورو ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويبارك خدمتك وكل اعمالك وكل عام وانتى واسرتك بخير وسعادة

ميرسى كلدانية للمشاركة الجميلة نورتى حبيبتى وكل عام وانتى بالف خير وسعادة

ميرسى كليمو للمشاركة الغالية الرب يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك وكل عام وانت واسرتك بخير يارب


----------



## اني بل (19 ديسمبر 2014)

> تدريب آخر مناسب لنهاية
> السنة
> لو شاطرين الواحد يأخذ ساعتين خلوه من هنا
> لأخر السنة، يقعد هادي كده في مكان هادي، يراجع السنة كلها أو يراجع العمر كله،
> ...


 
فعلا" محتاجين نقعد خلوة مع ربنا ونراجع حياتنا ومدى التقصير اللي حصل منا نتيجة انشغالنا عن خدمة السيد والاهتمام بأمور اخرى 
بابا وعد مني اني أخدمك ماحيييت واكون ابنة صالحة للخدمة وصلاتي تستخدمني وتكون معي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يقويكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك آنى .. كل عام وانتى بخير حبيبتى


----------



## tamav maria (19 ديسمبر 2014)

. مثلا ادينا تدريب في وقت إن الواحد يصحى مخصوص نص ساعة وينام تاني, يصحى يصلي أو يصحى يقرأ,


كل التداريب مهمه ياينفو 
بس ياريت نقدر ننفذ تدريب او اتنين منهم
كل سنه وانتي طيبه غاليتي 
​


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا تموفة ... بالفعل ياريت نحاول والرب بيعين كل عام وانتى بخير وسعادة  ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة عليكى وعلى اسرتك امين


----------



## peace_86 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*تسلمي يا سول على التداريب الجميلة..

أحاول إني أتمرس وحدة من الامور اللي انتي كتبتيها..

زيارة المرضى والمساجين نفسي أعملها.. لكنها صعبة. ليست الصعوبة بالنسبة لي
لكن الناس لن تفهم.. لو طلبت إني ادخل غرفة مريض او زنزانة سجين فراح يمنعوني من الدخول

لكن من المهم جداً زيارة المرضى والمساجين والمساكين والمحتاجين... بس في عصرنا هذا ! ومع القوانين وخلافه يصبح الامر صعب جداً بل وغير مقبول بالمرة ..

لكن يوجد أمور أخرى من الممكن ممارستها مثل: الإعتراف والمسامحة والغفران ..
في واحد صاحبي وصديق الطفولة .. سرقني بمبلغ كبير السنة اللي فاتت.. وزعلت منه كثير ولم نتواصل بعدها..
أفكر جدياً بأن أتصل به وأقوله اني سامحتك..*


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

اهلا بيك بيس نورت  .. ساعات فعلا الحياة وظروفها بتعوقنا لكن فى بعض الامور البسيطة ممكن نتدرب عليها  .. 
فكرة جميلة انك تسامحه وتتصل بيه  .. الرب يعيينك ويسندك بيس وتكون سنة جديدة سعيدة عليك يارب وتحقق كل ما تتمنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع
ومهم
ومفيد
وبجد كل التدريبات اللي فيه مهمة
وهتقربنا من ربنا اكتر
يارب اقدر اعمل منها اللي ربنا يقدرني عليه

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله يانيفو♥
​


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

امين يارب ربنا يقدرك حبيبتى وتختمى السنة باعمال جميلة تفرح ربنا وتبدأيها بأعمال اجمل تقربى اكتر واكتر من ربنا  .. كل عام وانتى واسرتك الجميلة بخير وسعادة يارب


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 ديسمبر 2014)

افكار رائعه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جوزيف الرب يبارك حياتك ويقدرك على تنفيذ احد التداريب وتنهى سنة وتبدأ سنة فى احضان يسوع .. كل عام وانت بخير وفى احضان الرب يسوع


----------



## تكلا بولس (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*إلى الأخ soul & life
كلام و نصائح أوعدك إنى أتبعها و أحاول أمشى  عليها  , و كلامك لمس قلبى فعلا لأنه كلام صادق , و أنا  بحبك يا يسوع و حقدملك كشف حساب عن حياتى . *


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اهلا وسهلا بيكى تكلا الغالية 
اولا تقريبا دى اول مشاركة ليكى وانا مبسوطة جدا بمشاركتك 
الرب كمان بيحبك اوى يا حبيبتى ...
ربنا يقويكى ويسندك وبإذن يسوع تنهى سنة وتبدأى سنة جديدة سعيدة فى حضن يسوع


----------



## تكلا بولس (26 فبراير 2015)

*أنا سعيدة أكتر بيكى Soul & Life   و خصوصا لما قرأت كلمة : 
** وانا مبسوطة جدا بمشاركتك* ​و يا ريت نبقى أصدقاء علشان فعلا محتاجة حد أسأله و يصدقنى النصيحة


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2015)

تكلا بولس قال:


> *أنا سعيدة أكتر بيكى Soul & Life   و خصوصا لما قرأت كلمة :
> ** وانا مبسوطة جدا بمشاركتك* ​و يا ريت نبقى أصدقاء علشان فعلا محتاجة حد أسأله و يصدقنى النصيحة



اهلا وسهلا بيكى حبيبتى الرب يبارك حياتك 
انا تحت امرك وفى خدمتك


----------

